# What time of year would be best?



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

I highly doubt that there is anyone here who WANTS an economic collapse with all its starvations, etc to occur, but as it seems almost inevitable, living in a northern state (PA), I can't help but think if it happened in early winter, there might be fewer crazies and even normal desperate folks on the highways looking to loot ...thoughts?
DB


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

After summer harvest in and ready to be distributed but early enough to make weather preparations might make things the easiest on the general population. In my experience snafu's rarely come at the most opportune moment however. It will probably happen in late winter just so the ensuing craziness will interfer with planting crops through fuel/ energy shortages and rampant lawlessness.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I think late fall would be best. It would give some people a little window of opportunity to prepare for winter. The crops would all be in. Once hunger really sat in people would be to cold to really loot and riot. Then they would be highly motivated to plant in the spring.


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

There is no best time, and each season has it's own problems. In the North East, winter would probably be the worst time since many folks don't have any ability to heat their homes without power. No back up heating means a lot of people dying from hypothermia, or just plain freezing to death. Those desperate enough to try and stay warm using fire or charcoal could easily wind up dead from CO poisoning, or burn their houses down. Summer in the west is no picnic, as many folks don't tolerate temps in the 100 plus range. Almost every area of the country has weather that is potentially deadly, and unless prepared in advance, a whole lot of people aren't going to fare well.

I'm not sure that the "traveling hordes" are going to be affected by the weather, but it's possible.


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

I guess I was talking about what time of year would be best for those of us who prepped...
DB


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

db2469 said:


> I guess I was talking about what time of year would be best for those of us who prepped...
> DB


In that case, I'm thinking fall.


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

If there is to be an extended period of time without power and other utilities and no food on the store shelves, those of us who've prepped will survive, BUT it's those who haven't prepped who become the biggest threat to our survival..
DB


----------



## SimpleJoys (Apr 28, 2012)

Early spring/very late winter would be best for us because we could set up an extra hoop house or two and start a lot more seeds. PVC pipe and greenhouse sheeting are in my preps for exactly that reason--I can jumpstart the growing season by a couple of months and keep it going into winter.


----------



## bigpaul (Jun 16, 2012)

i think late fall/early winter would be best for me, maybe a cold winter would kill off a lot of unprepared people so that come spring there would be a lot less people to provide for, maybe it would kill off the crazies, druggies and general losers first.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

I agree; I think that late fall/early would be best. People will die off and with the colder weather, the survivors will have more time to get them in the ground/fire before diseases start spreading.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

db2469 said:


> What time of year would be best?...thoughts?
> DB


Before April 15th. It would just burn me to know that I paid my taxes and ended up not having to!


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

It's terrible to think this way about our fellow man and all the families with children who will die if this comes to pass and that possibilty grieves me every day but I didn't create this crisis and I will do practically whatever it takes to survive it...
DB


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I think a late fall collapse followed by an early, cold, snowy winter would be best. Once you get a foot or two of snow on the ground there won't be people driving anywhere. It would be better if people froze instead of starved. We'd also have months before all the bodies started to become a problem.


----------



## WatchUr6 (May 18, 2012)

db2469 said:


> I guess I was talking about what time of year would be best for those of us who prepped...
> DB


If I'm looking out for me and my family, early to mid winter would be preferable. The cold and snow would ensure a mass die off, therefore, less of the horde to deal with.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

King James , Mark 13

Verse : 

18 And pray ye that your flight be not in the winter. 

19 For in those days shall be affliction, such as was not from the beginning of the creation which God created unto this time, neither shall be. 

20 And except that the Lord had shortened those days, no flesh should be saved: but for the elect's sake, whom he hath chosen, he hath shortened the days.


----------



## Jack Aubrey (May 24, 2009)

An interesting question. It leads one to ask the obvious rhetorical question: Best time of year for whom? For us prepared folks, I would think the heart of winter. We would already have made our seasonal preparations( heating oils,fuels, cords of firewood purchased, winterizing our homes, ect.) When the dollar crashes, prices will skyrocket.
In the north, winter weather and high fuel costs will slow food and fuel distribution. The rioting will aid in slowing government response.The burning slums will keep the welfare rats warm for awhile.All in all, winter would not be a good time to be a grasshopper. JA


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

db2469 said:


> It's terrible to think this way about our fellow man and all the families with children who will die if this comes to pass and that possibilty grieves me every day but I didn't create this crisis and I will do practically whatever it takes to survive it...
> DB


I too feel like that..and then I reread the first two books of the Old Testament...I feel justified..God was one bad dude to deal with..He showed no mercy after He warned you.
Lesson learned.


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

JayJay said:


> I too feel like that..and then I reread the first two books of the Old Testament...I feel justified..God was one bad dude to deal with..He showed no mercy after He warned you.
> Lesson learned.


I don't have that luxury as I'm a secular humanist, but it's a survival issue and that's why we have the survival instinct in our genetic makeup..it's the natural order of things to compete for survival..
DB


----------



## lefty (Sep 29, 2011)

depends of where you live. A early winter collapse would I agree lead to a larger/ fast mass die off. down here in the south winters are not that extreme. Now a hight of summer if it was a hot summer could lead to a larger die off as well from the heat (not the humidity)


----------



## Oldpagan (Jun 5, 2012)

Frankly I think late fall / early winter would be best, cold enough to have the die off occur without much looting or flight to the countryside.

Our system of cheap energy has allowed us on a global scale to build population levels that are not sustainable or in sync with the carrying capacity of the planet. Something will cause a die off to occur, every other creature on the planet suffers from one when their populations grow too large; we have been ducking the gun far to long. We have been advised for decades that we need to lessen our impact, yet like spoiled children all we can do is cry more while we breed even more.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

db2469 said:


> I don't have that luxury as I'm a secular humanist, but it's a survival issue and that's why we have the survival instinct in our genetic makeup..it's the natural order of things to compete for survival..
> DB


Respectful disagree.

You do have "that luxury" you just choose not to accept it.


----------



## Oldpagan (Jun 5, 2012)

TheLazyL said:


> Respectful disagree.
> 
> You do have "that luxury" you just choose not to accept it.


And I Respectful disagree if you are making reference to db2469 choosing a different belief system than the one he has.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

I think your question is really asking: "what season most likely to result in a large die-off and lessened mobility." In the north and the mountains, clearly winter, particularly a bad winter. In the winter the break down of society will result in largely impassible roads with only one large snow storm. This will mean that supplies, such as they are, will not get to those who need them, meaning that a much larger percent of the already freezing masses will also be starving to death, weeks after the winter sets in. It also means that a remote retreat will be all the more remote.

*The only issue being, will the winter weather make it impossible for you to bug out?*

The second (or perhaps 1st given the situation) best is Fall, which gives people more mobility, and the unprepared more time to prepare, but it also give you these same options, with the promise of winter locking things down in the near future.

Spring, would hamper traveling, with the late snow, and then melt off and mud, but not for too long, and if your retreat is out in the stix then these conditions might be particularly adverse to you being able to bug out....

Summer, would give people relative free mobility, but a hot summer may discourage travel, and might result in a faster rotting of food and an increase mortality due to heat related issues and starvation....


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

early winter before Xmas, the people who are prepared will survive, the ones who are not will parish or be so weak that when they wake up and find out their entitlements ain't there, they will not be able to leave the inter city and bother us.


----------



## lefty (Sep 29, 2011)

fall winter would be good also as it would be better to get the mass die off and the violence/security problems that will go with it over before spring planting. Otherwise it could delay planting some crops an entire year.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

This is a fairly heartless assessment based on what I think would be best for OUR long term personal survival, not the survival of society as a whole. The short version being the sooner the lame, lazy, unprepared, desperate parasites are eliminated the better our chances for long term survival. 

So the ideal time for TEOTWAWKI would be right after Christmas holidays. When everyones personal and commercial resources, savings, assets and inventory would be depleted or at least low. Having been spent on buying themselves and others gifts. The pantries and cupboards emptied from gorging and feasting over the holidays. The sales are over. So the resupply to the stores has slowed down, inventory is lower. Leaving less goods available. Less for the panic buyers and looters to acquire to sustain themselves. Even emergency medical supplies, inventory and bed space is maxed out the system exhausted. As it is every year from all the holiday drama trauma. What is available will be depleted quickly. The cold of winter will quickly use up much of the available of fuel, travel is more difficult. By the time spring arrives death from starvation, disease, lack of medication, medical care will stimulate an increase of the death tolls in populated areas due to the increased decay and corresponding disease as the bodies begin to thaw and rot. The urban population will be weaker less able to travel with less resources the weekend preppers three month supplies will be gone. They will have joined in the fight for limited resources. 

While the urban populations will be in an ongoing battle to survive. Those of us who are self sustaining in remote locations will live as we normally do. In warm comfortable homes, well nourished with the food we raise, grow, harvest, gather, hunt, trap, fish prepare, preserve and store. While the urban population fights amongst themselves to survive, struggles fights and claws its way out to our territory. We will have time to fortify our perimeter defenses and acquire some experience dealing with the initial onslaught of marauding urban hordes attempting to bug out onto our turf and rob us of our resources. By the time spring rolls around we will have had time to dig in. Become organized and ready. Major routes to our locations, roads, bridges to us destroyed and at least barricaded. The winter will have diminished the number, health, resources and supplies of the disorganized, desperate, unprepared, weak and sickly mobs escaping their urban waste lands.


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

db2469 said:


> I highly doubt that there is anyone here who WANTS an economic collapse with all its starvations, etc to occur, but as it seems almost inevitable, living in a northern state (PA), I can't help but think if it happened in early winter, there might be fewer crazies and even normal desperate folks on the highways looking to loot ...thoughts?
> DB


This was my OP, and Longrider, it seems as if you are one who wants this collapse to happen and may not feel that it's tragic at all as it seems you have disdain for anyone who is not prepared which would include millions of nice people who want to live as much as we do...correct me if I'm wrong!
I recognize the reality of the possibilty of a "war" between the prepared and unprepared but I certainly don't WANT it to happen and it will be the most tragic event ever on this Earth...I have the impression that you don't feel that way at all...I will do what it takes to survive but I will take no delight in killing my fellow man, my neighbors, my friends...
DB


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

db2469 said:


> correct me if I'm wrong!


Consider yourself corrected. Read what I actually wrote, that would be the black symbols forming words each with a specific meaning written to convey specific thought and not in between the lines inserting whatever distortion it is you seem to have imagined. In fact try reading the first six words and understanding what they mean before preceding.

I responded to your OP before reading the thread. I took the time to respond to your question and gave my reasons for that conclusion. Than I read the tread. Having done so now I see that my response is not much different than most others including your own. Singling out my post and distorting what I said to justify for your snide comments is unwarranted rude and needlessly insulting. Before you go pointing fingers and making false accusations take a good look in the mirror. Don't go trying to displace your guilt and shame for your opinions onto me.


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

I didn't distort anything and I made no SNIDE comments....I said "it SEEMS to me" and "correct me if I'm wrong"...you've got problems sir, it's no wonder so many people are just "lame, lazy, unprepared, desperate parasites" and "weak and sickly mobs" to you..


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

db2469 said:


> I don't have that luxury as I'm a secular humanist, but it's a survival issue and that's why we have the survival instinct in our genetic makeup..it's the natural order of things to compete for survival..
> DB


Actually if you're a typical secular humanist you would have no scruples whatsoever in how you would choose to survive. You obviously wouldn't fear God or any eternal consequences for your actions. Typical secular humanists don't believe in right and wrong the way theists do. They don't apply right and wrong to their own actions. Just the actions of others. That sets them up for incredible degrees of hypocrisy.

In fact, the very concept of justice is either God-made or man-made. It's purely unscientific and not the way the animal world works. If you're a secular humanist and take your ideas to their proper conclusions you would believe in a survival of the fittest. You would believe in letting the poor starve. The world has too many people in it anyway. It's secular humanism that leads them down the road to the UN's agenda 21 and mass murder. That's why they believe that a human life is no more important than the life of an ant. And that's why communists in Russia, China, and elsewhere murdered a hundred million of their own citizens. Because their god was whatever they perceived was the good of the state.

I'm a Christian. Someday I'll have to give an account of my life to God. I would have to choose to starve rather than rob someone or harm them in anyway.


----------



## lefty (Sep 29, 2011)

BillS said:


> I'm a Christian. Someday I'll have to give an account of my life to God. I would have to choose to starve rather than rob someone or harm them in anyway.


+1

It is a challange to balance the moral responsibility of helping others and that of being the head of the house and your responsibility to take tare of them both spiritually and physically. It is IMO a lot easier to be free of the moral restraints of being a Christian (spending eternity in hell aside)


----------



## Kaytee (Jul 17, 2012)

lefty said:


> depends of where you live. A early winter collapse would I agree lead to a larger/ fast mass die off. down here in the south winters are not that extreme. Now a hight of summer if it was a hot summer could lead to a larger die off as well from the heat (not the humidity)


Exactly. Winter is a growing season for me-- summer brings estivation (and lots of lemons). Heat isn't all that much of a problem, either-- we're close enough to the coast that the "marine layer" moderates the temperatures, and our tile roof (installed last year) makes for very good insulation; when it's 90F outside, it's 10-15 degrees cooler inside, and it retains heat in the colder months. http://cdn.preparedsociety.com/forum/images/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

BillM said:


> King James , Mark 13
> 
> Verse :
> 
> ...


This is what came to my mind when I saw the post title. Thing is as I tell my wife we have done what we can for preparations and even then we really don't know if it's enough so what may not be enough we leave in God's hands.


----------



## Billyboy (May 3, 2011)

*Not cool*



BillS said:


> Actually if you're a typical secular humanist you would have no scruples whatsoever in how you would choose to survive.


BillS,

Whoa! This thread asked a benign question relating to preparedness and time of year. It mentioned nothing of morality. You Sir, made judgment of someone's belief system and took it too far, IMHO.

You use the word 'typical' in your counter defense. Saying anything is 'typical' is typecasting to begin with. However, most Humanists view that ethical principles and moral standards are derived from human reason and science rather than faith and the supernatural. That being said they are as varied in beliefs as Christians are. Would it be fair, using your logic, to say that typical Christians are judgmental even though the Bible leaves that task to God and God alone?

You continued your argument stating an error in the OP's deductive reasoning according to how you perceive his thought process 'should' be rationalized, and according to your definition of a secular Humanist. This is illogical.

Then, you continue your vitriol claiming Humanism to blame for the UN's agenda and mass murder. Seriously? Shall we tally up the dead for those who fought, killed, and pillaged in the name of God?

Thank you for clarifying that you are Christian. I am going to choose (because I can) to not typify your belittling, your judgmental attitude, and your condescending lack of acceptance as Christian, because I am certain there are Christians that can disagree with more grace.

I am new to this forum. I came here seeking camaraderie in preparedness, to learn from others, to share ideas for a common goal, despite others social-economic class, religion, or race. If this type of verbiage is "typical" then this is not the place for me.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Well billyboy sometimes you gotta put on your big boy pants cause playtime can be ruff in here!! So tell us what time of year do non typical humanists think is best or worst depending on your view? I still think winter cause summer already brings out the crazy people and nuthin has happened yet!


----------



## Billyboy (May 3, 2011)

LOL,mojo4! Actually, I never said I was a humanist. Nor, am I a boy.  I just don't condone bullying 

But, I do agree with you on winter being best, for us. The harvest will be in, hay and grain stored up tight, livestock confined, winter wood stacked, but most of all tracking in the snow is much easier.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Billyboy said:


> BillS,
> 
> Whoa! This thread asked a benign question relating to preparedness and time of year. It mentioned nothing of morality. You Sir, made judgment of someone's belief system and took it too far, IMHO.
> 
> ...


Billyboy, don't too quick to jump ship. This is a good place to be. Now as to the overly heavy hand of "Christianity" that can be a detriment and over the years (nearly 70 of them), I have seen the fear driven portion of it and I rather hate it. I do believe in a Great Creator, Great Spirit, whatever, NO ONE really knows but there is a Greater Power and I happen to believe that It is loving and forgiving rather than having a heavy hand that says you're going to burn in hell if you don't repent. To me that doesn't come from God, that comes from the dark side, Satan if you feel that's your description. Because if God is Love then God would not condone that kind of pain and suffering. In the end it's not man that judges whither you are good or bad or what your reward may be so don't sweat the heavy hand of peoples judgement because it means nothing.


----------



## Billyboy (May 3, 2011)

Viking, 
Your words are wise and eloquent, and I appreciate them. Thank you.


----------



## Kaytee (Jul 17, 2012)

Billyboy said:


> LOL,mojo4! ... I do agree with you on winter being best, for us. The harvest will be in, hay and grain stored up tight, livestock confined, winter wood stacked, but most of all tracking in the snow is much easier.


I think you need to define WHERE this is best.... Obviously, it's somewhere cold enough to get snow, and rural enough to have livestock and harvested feed for them.

For me, in San Diego (city of), the weather is mild enough that there is no snow, and it's urban/suburban. I don't see there is any particular advantage to ANY time of year, if all you are considering is the weather. Livestock isn't allowed, except the newly approved "backyard chickens" (hens only, and only 3-5 in most places) and miniature goats... and unless you're having them graze your year-round lawn, you won't be growing much of their feed.

If somehow forced to rely on home-grown food... even people living where they have a decent sized yard, and no HOA rules, are going to be on a limited diet. I do have several fruit trees, and a small garden, but can't grow enough to rely on it as an only source of food, even when "in season". I also plan to get the approved "3-5" hens, but need to figure out where I can put them that meets code and is level enough for a coop... and safe from the urban wildlife that can make it over the fence. The local LDS district (? terminology) has a grain silo or two-- which can support the current San Diego population for a month... limited rations, but not "starving", and yes, they are planning to share; they also have medical supplies "to share" if needed. No way would I want any local "hunted" meat... there are deer in the "green belts", but even if I liked venison, I'd avoid any "locally harvested" (Lyme disease and tularemia anybody??). Trade of what I have in excess (lemons/grapefruit year-round, pomegranates and guavas in season) would have to be for services-- most people here that grow edibles have about the same "crops" that I do.


----------



## Billyboy (May 3, 2011)

Hello Kaytee, my bio tag states that I live in WA, but to be more specific we live on a twenty acre homestead in NE WA state, which is very rural and defiantly has snow in the winter. 

If I was forced into staying in an urban situation (I wouldn't...I'd bug out) I would defiantly take advantage of what allowances are made for livestock. Goats, especially miniature ones, eat very little, but a few would supply you with fresh milk, yogurt, cheese, and butter. Plus, goats are browsers, more closely related to deer in their eating habits, they prefer brush to grass. Offering them to clear a neighbors bramble patch could work. Hay and grain could be bought in the country and stored. Chickens too are very resourceful. At the very least you would have these dairy products that could be traded.

As far as not eating local venison, if you live in an area where blacklegged ticks are prevalent, your chances of getting lyme disease hunting deer is as likely as walking through a field of grass. Lyme can not be transmitted from eating venison. Even dressing out a carcass that has ticks, if done properly, can be minimal risk, especially if you are aware. It takes 36-48 hours or more of the infected tick being attached to transmit the disease. Heck, let someone else dress the deer and trade them some milk and eggs. 

The time of year really doesn't matter when it does or doesn't go down, not that we'll have a say so . You are lucky that you can grow year round. Do you have HOA restrictions to growing where you are? Have you seen or heard of the Dervaes Family in L.A.? They are amazing with what they do on a city lot.





[/URL]


----------



## Kaytee (Jul 17, 2012)

Billyboy said:


> You are lucky that you can grow year round. Do you have HOA restrictions to growing where you are?
> 
> 
> > No HOA for us-- that was one of the criteria in choosing our house! However, a lot of housing here, especially newer housing, seems to be "planned communities". Or high-rise condo buildings. And "no way" does hubby want to leave the city.... I inherited a ranch in Central Calif, but he didn't even like the week-end visits there to see my father, despite liking my father's company, and going shooting with him. I'm in the process of getting ready to sell it to the people who have been renting it-- just waiting for the various "paperwork" things that need to be done prior to sales....
> ...


----------



## Billyboy (May 3, 2011)

Kaytee, 

It sounds like you have some obstacles to overcome, but really they are only roadblocks. Plow through them.  Perhaps you can convince your husband to help out more. Gosh, maybe you can put a bug out clause in your ranch sale. 

Oh, you don't 'have' to have any fancy equipment to get butter and cheese from goats milk. A cream separator is nice because the fat in goat's milk is smaller than cow's and it has a poorer clustering ability it is more difficult to get cream, but it is not impossible to get it the old fashioned skimming method. And.. you can seriously make cheese with any milk and a bit of cider vinegar, of course it can get a lot more complected than that, but really cheese is age old and simple.


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi Billie...I try to read all your posts and I've learned a lot, thanks!
DB


----------



## Kaytee (Jul 17, 2012)

Billyboy said:


> Kaytee, It sounds like you have some obstacles to overcome, but really they are only roadblocks. Plow through them.  Perhaps you can convince your husband to help out more. Gosh, maybe you can put a bug out clause in your ranch sale. ...
> And.. you can seriously make cheese with any milk and a bit of cider vinegar, of course it can get a lot more complected than that, but really cheese is age old and simple.


Trying to plow... but it's slow going, especially when physical strength/endurance is limited.

Hubby isn't home during the week-- he works in the Bay area, and on weekends, he does help-- mainly, mulching various yard "waste" and making compost. He's not very good at identifying food vs non-food plants... so he now leaves the plants alone (he weed-wacked a whole bed of baby lettuces and other greens, thinking they were weeds....) And he, along with #2 son, did move, and stack, my blocks for the terracing from the driveway to the back yard; #1 son is supposed to be helping start the next couple of terraces, but rarely manages to get over here at a time when there is both enough light to see and it's cool enough to be doing that kind of work. #2 son helps occasionally--usually when my husband is home, but between work and school, hasn't been AT home at appropriate times until recently (and he'll be leaving to live on campus in Sept).

The ranch as a "bug out" place is a bit far/inconvenient-- 7-8 hr drive with good road and traffic conditions. And there are limited ... amenities. House is too small for 2 families, and there are drought conditions there, which are going to be even worse if there is no electricity for the water pump. Even with the pump working, water is limited-- a good part of the blame for that can be placed on the area's "tax shelter" vineyards which dug deep wells and pumped the water tables near dry-- there are sink holes all around the area where the ground has collapsed. My father mostly grew "dry hay"-- and a vegie garden for his own use; all his other "farming ventures" failed for one reason or another outside his control.

I've done the "vinegar cheese" before, and have a plant (ashwaganda-- sp?) with berries which supposedly can be used as rennet (still trying to find out how). Small amounts are OK, but serious production/storage would still require more space than I have. And the goats living in the house....

The past couple of days, I've been squeezing lemons and made a batch of jam with what was most of our berry harvest (strawberry & blackberry). Our freezers (refrigerator freezers) are full of lemon juice, and guava pulp-- and I took 5 qts of lemon juice to church for an upcoming summer festival for lemonade... already have more lemons needing to be squeezed, and more on the tree, and the oranges are starting to fall....


----------



## emilysometimes (Oct 6, 2011)

db2469 said:


> I guess I was talking about what time of year would be best for those of us who prepped...
> DB


In my part of the world, October-November would be best. A grid-down situation in Texas in August is the stuff of nightmares for me.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

db2469 said:


> I didn't distort anything


REALLY? Than what is this? 


db2469 said:


> it seems as if you are one who wants this collapse to happen


Where did I say or imply in any way shape or form that I would want a SHTF scenario? Having reread my posts several times now I cannot find where sane rational person read anything I actually wrote that would lead them to that conclusion. It is not simply a distortion it is a complete fabrication.

You in fact went out of your way to take quotes out of context to distort into something I never said


db2469 said:


> it's no wonder so many people are just "lame, lazy, unprepared, desperate parasites" and "weak and sickly mobs" to you..


Where exactly did I say "SO MANY PEOPLE ARE JUST lame, lazy, unprepared, desperate parasites and "weak and sickly mobs. Never said that. You took two separate statements out of context to twist into your sick depraved conclusion to justify your vile insults. I actually said


LongRider said:


> The short version being the sooner the lame, lazy, unprepared, desperate parasites are eliminated the better our chances for long term survival.


How is that inaccurate? Those that are the lame, lazy, desperate, unprepared, parasites will be a threat to our safety. Who do you think are going to be the raiders, marauders looters and pillagers? The hardworking and industrious? Wrong. The very same lame, lazy, welfare entitlement parasites thugs gang bangers of today will be the raiders, marauders looters and pillagers once the SHTF, preying upon the honest, hardworking, industrious, ingenious, resourceful intelligent citizens.



db2469 said:


> I said "it SEEMS to me"


EXACTLY. Do you speak English?
from Merriam-Webster Dictionary


Merriam-Webster Dictionary said:


> adj \ˈsnīd\
> 
> Definition of SNIDE
> 1:
> ...


From Vocabulary.com


Vocabulary.com said:


> snide
> Definition: insulting or critical in a *sarcastic or indirect way*
> Synonyms: rude, sarcastic, derisive


From The Free Dictionary


The Free Dictionary said:


> snide *(snd)
> adj. snid·er, snid·est
> *Derogatory in a malicious, superior way.*
> snide
> ...


In short the sly sneaky indirect way to be rude and insulting. The refuge of sneaky fake fraud pretentious rage driven phony two faced "nice people". If you think that preceding your insulting innuendo with "it seems" diminishes how vile and repugnant your unfounded accusations are you are sorely mistaken. It simply means that your comment is snide.



db2469 said:


> .I said "it SEEMS to me" and "correct me if I'm wrong"....


And I did correct you and I told you to read the black parts the, words I actually wrote. Instead of doing so and acknowledging your error you continue with your snide insults and lies.



db2469 said:


> you've got problems sir,


Finally something your have to say is correct, I do not know what your motivation for singling me out to attack me for things I never said or implied in any way. But you are correct I have a major problem when people fabricate vile malicious insulting lies accusing me of having such a hateful view of all of my fellow citizens and wanting to see an apocalypse watching millions die. Or looking forward to killing human beings.


----------

